# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Bruine afscheiding

## Ammy

Ik heb al enige dagen last van bruine afscheiding. 2 dagen voordat dit begon heb ik onveilige sex gehad. De pil (mycrogynon 30) heb ik 4 maanden doorgeslikt, maar dat doe ik vaker en normaal gesproken heb ik hier dan geen last van. Kan het zijn dat ik een SOA heb of zwanger ben? Ik heb al een afspraak voor een SOAtest gemaakt, dus dat kan snel gecontroleerd worden. Zwanger zou ik ook eigenlijk niet kunnen zijn, aangezien ik aan de pil ben. Wat zou het kunnen zijn??

----------


## fietje

hey Ammy, 
ik heb daar namelijk ook last van , elke maand vlak voor ik mn maandstonden moet hebben.. ik heb het aan mn gynaecologe gevraagd en ze zegt dat het niets is om me zorgen over te maken, omdat het na mn menstuatie ook altijd terug weg is.. als jij het constant hebt, kan je het mss ook eens best vragen aan je dokter, of gyn.

----------


## pilvraagjes

Als jij al 4 maanden slikt, dan heb je gewoon een doorbraakbloeding met oud bloed. Stoppen met je pil dus nu, en je lichaam een stopweekje gunnen. 2 strips achter elkaar slikken is ok, maar meer is niet zo goed voor je lichaam. Je baarmoeder moet oud slijmvlies kunnen lozen, en daar krijgt het nu de kans niet voor. Dan zit je met allemaal oud bloed in je baarmoeder, en das niet zo lekker. (ook ivm bacterien die hierdoor langer blijven zitten, en kunnen gaan vermeerderen...)

Wordt dus gewoon 'lekker' ongesteld nu, en slik in het vervolg gewoon niet meer dan 1 of 2 strips, en daarna een stopweekje... (2 strips slikken heb ik ook wel een tijdje gedaan, ik hou ook niet zo van ongesteld zijn hoor, maar 4 is echt niet goed voor je...)

----------


## Ammy

Super bedankt. Hoef ik me geen zorgen meer te maken. Ik had zelf een paar dagen geleden ook al besloten dat het misschien beter was om een stopweek in te lassen en ben dus nu inderdaad ongesteld. Hoop dat het daarna over is.

----------


## pilvraagjes

Denk het wel, en als je gewoon netjes iig om de 2 maanden ongesteld wordt nu, denk ik niet dat je het nog is krijgt...

----------


## Meisje21

Kun je oowk gewoon sex hebben met je vriend als je bruine afscheiding hebt??

----------


## Agnes574

Tuurlijk kun je dat,geen probleem!

Agnes Xx

----------


## Meisje21

En daar krijg je ook geen ziektes van??
Omdat wij t niet meer veilig doen...

----------


## Agnes574

Als die bruine afscheiding geen jeuk geeft,dan is het gewoon normaal 'bruinverlies' wat elke vrouw wel eens meemaakt;geen probleem!
Geen zorgen maken,lekker genieten  :Wink: 

Als je bruinverlies blijft aanhouden,meerdere weken,dan zou ik toch eens een bezoekje brengen aan je huisarts...voor de zekerheid...maar meestal heb je daar maar maximaal een weekje ofzo last van!

Grtjs Agnes

----------


## Ikke123

Ik wordt de laatste tijd wat onregelmatiger ongesteld en heb dan ook de dag voordat het begint last van bruine afscheiding, soms heb ik ook jeuk? Moet ik daarvoor naar de huisarts? Want t is al meer dan 1 ongesteldheid zo...

----------


## Agnes574

Best even je huisarts raadplegen voor het zekerste!!
Baat het niet,schaadt het niet  :Wink:

----------


## Ikke123

Maar wat kan t zijn dan?? Ga liever niet naar de huisarts als t niet nodig is... Zeker niet voor zoiets..
En moeten ze je dan onderzoeken??:S

----------


## Petra717

Wat het kan zijn, ik heb geen flauw idee... 
Kan me voorstellen dat je liever niet met zoiets naar de huisarts gaat. Toch zou ik kiezen voor het zekerste zoals Agnes al schreef, baat het niet dan schaadt het ook niet. 
En bedenk maar dat het voor je huisarts heel normaal is. Hij/zij komt dit vast vaker tegen.

----------


## Ikke123

Oke dankjewel.. moet dan maar he :Wink:  Hoop dat t niks ernstigs is..

----------


## Petra717

Laat je het ons weten als je wilt?

----------


## Ikke123

ik ga de 16de naar de dokter!

----------


## Petra717

wordt vervolgd dus? :Wink:

----------


## Ikke123

beetje laat maar was op vakantie...was gewoon een schimmeltje..

----------

